# A few more Butterfield Canyon



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Gate is still closed but I had a nice walk.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics. Any Idea when they'll open the gate???


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

When I got back to the car car a Sheriff Deputy was there and I asked him about that and he had no idea. Maybe UDOT could shed some light on that.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope it opens up soon. I know in the past it's been open by mothers day???


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

The little yellow bird is a Wilson's Warbler, _Wilsonia pusilla._


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, that dark patch had me confused. Now what about the bundle of sticks, wrapped in foil nailed to the back of a tree in one of the other pics?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

dougtee said:


> When I got back to the car car a Sheriff Deputy was there and I asked him about that and he had no idea. Maybe UDOT could shed some light on that.


I think Rio Tinto holds the gate key . Or you could say the equipment to remove the concrete barrier . :lol: Nice Pics , I need to get up there too


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

dougtee said:


> Thanks, that dark patch had me confused. Now what about the bundle of sticks, wrapped in foil nailed to the back of a tree in one of the other pics?


Warblers all have that long slender beak - finches beaks are much heavier and stouter to be able to crack seeds.
No clue on the bundle of sticks though - Aluminum foil is often used to either attract or repel rodents/birds. You didn't notice if there was any sort of trap nearby?


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't notice any traps, the ends of the sticks in the bundle almost looked like bamboo.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That pile of sticks in the picture is called a *****! :lol: I'm serious look it up. If you think about it, it makes sense. :mrgreen:


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

OK- I looked up ******=bundle of sticks, Any ideas why it would be nailed to a tree about 5' off the ground.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

dougtee said:


> OK- I looked up ******=bundle of sticks, Any ideas why it would be nailed to a tree about 5' off the ground.


Come on doug smile a little, we're having fun here.  That was some funny stuff. :mrgreen:

I have no Idea why they did it.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I am smiling, we aren't in wyoming. That bundle of sticks just looks pretty official, neatly wrapped in foil, and fastened with stainless steel wire. Just curious what it might be.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rio Tinto & their predecessors Kennecott can F.O.! That is a county road, not private. I think it is pathetic how locked down they have that canyon. You cannot even get out and step off of the road or you are trespassing. Ridiculous. I'm not that old, and I can remember going up there in the summers for picnics, and winter for sledding. Oh well. Not much I can do about it.

Back to the original question......I believe the gates and barriers will be out of the way by Memorial Day, but I think it all depends on the snow being off of the road.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

FYI, My wife got her August copy of Martha Stewart Living this week and there is a picture of a bundle of bamboo sticks that is a "Bamboo Bee House".


----------

